# First Wii ISO Modifications



## Costello (Feb 28, 2008)

*First Wii ISO Modifications*
Using TruchaSigner
              The recent release of TruchaSigner (full story here) has opened a wide range of possibilities for Wii game mods. Many of our members are actively working on finding new hacks, which results in high excitement in the dedicated discussion threads. 
We thought it might be useful to clear things up a bit: so here's a very short list of Frequently Asked Questions.

*Q. Can we run backups without a modchip now?*
A. No.

*Q. So what does this do?*
A. The main purpose of this tool is to *modify Wii ISOs*.

*Q. Is there a tutorial available for this tool?*
A. Yes, click here for a nice tutorial written by IBNobody.

*Q. What are the modifications that have been found so far?*
- Enable gore in Manhunt 2 (source)
- Disable the drivecheck in Super Mario Galaxy (source)
- Change the credits and increase characters speed in Mario Strikers (source)
- Play Manhunt 2 in Italian or German (source)
- Swap character's movesets in SSBB (source)
- Boot SSBB without 15% trick or dual channels (source)
- Boot SSBB on a single layer disc (source)
- Remove Error 001 in SSBB (source) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Invincibility in Manhunt 2 (source) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Nitrobike hack, NTSC only (source) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Guitar Hero III customization (source) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This topic will be updated as more modifications are posted! 
If you find something new, please send me a private message ASAP.

*FYI: be reassured, game modifications seem to have no effect in online modes (eg. the Mario Strikers mod).*


----------



## spas (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm Sounds very interesting, I am just imagining trainers at the start of loads of wii games now just like old skool psx games.


----------



## Tweeder (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(spas @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Hmm Sounds very interesting, I am just imagining trainers at the start of loads of wii games now just like old skool psx games.




I hope not. I hated those. Groups did it for dreamcast alot, Kalisto bastards. I want my pure clones


----------



## ConraDargo (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> - Change the credits and _increase characters speed in Mario Strikers_ (source)


And so - the online-cheating has begun...


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 28, 2008)

Wake me up when there's a softmod that can play backups


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds fantastic but do I understand that SMG can be patched to remove the chip check but still must be the same region?


----------



## ReyVGM (Feb 28, 2008)

So now it's a possibility to dump VC releases too?
A bunch of VC games have changes made to them and some have been released in English officially for the first time (Sin & Punishment). It would be great if there was a way of "owning" them on your PC to play with emulators.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 28, 2008)

yep, online is ruined already


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 28, 2008)

@ReyVGM I have not done it myself but VC games have been able to be pulled from VC games for a few weeks apparently:
http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=N...e&threadid=6322


----------



## t3nk3n (Feb 28, 2008)

It looks like there are a lot posibility now in modding the games and have fun with it.


----------



## asher (Feb 28, 2008)

how far do you think we are from running VC games... or non VC games like chrono trigger on a channel?

i would love to modify pngs or whatever image format they´re using for the channels.


----------



## grant666uk (Feb 28, 2008)

I hacked my Psp version of Manhunt and that was hard enough. Just downloaded the Wii version and going to give it a go. have to say it looks mindboggling to do.


----------



## RageVX (Feb 28, 2008)

If anyone finds some nice mods for Budokai Tenkiachi 3 (Not character swapping or moveset swapping)

Id be greatful to you!


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 29, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> Wake me up when there's a softmod that can play backups


I'll kill you in your sleep. >=D

Great. I want to see if I can be part of this big "hacking the wii" movement. =P


----------



## wiithepeople (Feb 29, 2008)

wow, lots of great stuff here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially the SSBB ones


----------



## Monkeyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Does someone know if it makes a difference if you delete the whole strings in the Manhunt .ini instead of just editing them?


----------



## Chief_Second (Mar 1, 2008)

sweet! hope nintendo realise that this will further enhance the capabilities of their console in the long run


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking at this it's just amazing how the Wii community has changed so quickly. First comes the Zelda exploit and shortly after come new discoveries, and now this. Soon maybe firmware hacks will come, since hackers will be able to install their own updates in the Wii discs


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 1, 2008)

So does this or does this not have the potential to play uncompatible NTSC games on PAL?


----------



## ArAcHnId (Mar 2, 2008)

yay woohoo for gay ass cheating online, wow i was so looking forward to this

/end sarcasme

they better do something good with it, or i'll be forever mad, this will infact lead to online cheating in a mass scale


----------



## SaiZou (Mar 2, 2008)

u think they someone could make a mod where the jap sfx in ssbb tranfer to the us iso?


----------



## Rebound (Mar 3, 2008)

ArAcHnId said:
			
		

> yay woohoo for gay ass cheating online, wow i was so looking forward to this
> 
> /end sarcasme
> 
> they better do something good with it, or i'll be forever mad, this will infact lead to online cheating in a mass scale


Most mods are confirmed not to work onlune, including the Strikers one


----------



## ViRGE (Mar 3, 2008)

Rebound said:
			
		

> ArAcHnId said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now at least. The first guy to get a god-mode cheat working on SSBB network play will be a god for the cheaters, and the slayer of internet play for the rest of us. Based on what has been published, I highly doubt that online Wii games are cheat-proof.


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 10, 2008)

Any new developments with other games?  Honestly, I'm still waiting it out until I can get a custom GHIII disc with I and II songs on it!


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's a thought... I was playing around in the Brawl stage editor and got really annoyed with the over sized space requirements for any of the cool blocks.  If you've created a stage, you'll know what I mean.  Would it be possible to try to resize those parts so that they only require the space that the actual part takes up?  For example, a column in the game which is only 1x3 blocks tall requires 3x4 blocks of open space to be placed.  The whole thing really makes for some ugly levels when none of the cool features and be strung together.


----------



## soulfoot (Mar 11, 2008)

this may seem silly to some as it is already available in other forms, but how bout removing the time limit on the ssbb classic games


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 19, 2008)

soulfoot said:
			
		

> this may seem silly to some as it is already available in other forms, but how bout removing the time limit on the ssbb classic games


I'm going to assume that that's not possible as I bet only small portions of the classic games are actually included on the disc.  Though if they're fully included, I wonder if saving would be made possible...

Oh, and for those that know where to look, GHIII stereo has been dumped.


----------

